# You Know You Grew Up In the 80's if:



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

1. You've ever ended a sentence with the word SIKE. 

2. You can sing the rap to the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air and can do the Carlton 

3. You know that 'WOAH' comes from Joey on Blossom 

4. If you ever watched 'Fraggle Rock' 

5. It was actually worth getting up early on a Saturday to watch cartoons. 

6. You wore a ponytail on the side of your head. 

7. You got super-excited when it was Oregon Trail day in computer class at school. 

8. You made your mom buy one of those clips that would hold your shirt in a knot on the side. 

9. You played the game 'MASH'(Mansion, Apartment, Shelter, House) 

10. You wore stonewashed Jordache jean jackets and were proud of it. 

11. You know the profound meaning of ' WAX ON , WAX OFF' 

12. You wanted to be a Goonie. 

13. You ever wore fluorescent clothing. (some of us...head-to-toe) 

14. You can remember what Michael Jackson looked like before his nose fell off and his cheeks shifted.

15. You have ever pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf. 

16. You took lunch boxes to school...and traded Garbage Pailkids in the schoolyard. 

17. You remember the CRAZE, then the BANNING of slap bracelets. 

18. You still get the urge to say 'NOT' after every sentence. 

19. You thought your childhood friends would never leave because you exchanged handmade friendship bracelets. 

21. You ever owned a pair of Jelly-Shoes. 

22. After you saw Pee-Wee's Big Adventure you kept saying 'I know you are, but what am I?' 

23. You remember 'I've fallen and I can't get up' 

24. You remember going to the skating rink before there were inline skates. 

25. You have ever played with a Skip-It. 

26. You remember boom boxes and walking around with one on your shoulder like you were all that. 

27. You remember watching both Gremlins movies. 

28. You thought Doogie Howser/Samantha Micelli was hot. 

29. You remember Alf, the lil furry brown alien from Melmac. 

30. You remember New Kids on the Block when they were cool...and don't even flinch when people refer to them as 'NKOTB' 

31. You knew all the characters names and their life stories on 'Saved By The Bell,' The ORIGINAL class. 

32. You know all the words to Bon Jovi - SHOT THROUGH THE HEART. 

33. You just now sang those words to yourself. 

34. You still sing 'We are the World' 

35. You tight rolled your jeans. 

36. You owned a bannana clip. 

37. You remember 'Where's the Beef?' 

38. You used to (and probably still do) 
say 'What you talkin' 'bout Willis?' 

39. You're still singing shot through the heart in your head, aren't you!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

40. You actually played a Colecovision.

41. You owned a pair of Vans, back when they were cool. Purple ones.

42. You remember what a Burple was, and owned more than one flavor.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow that was funny!, I remember


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Lindsay, now I feel real old. I can remember all of it but what about banana splits and jonnie quest or the archies? oh yeah........ that was the 70's, or was that the 60's


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

THEY FORGOT the TREASURE TROLL...LOL I remember....most...=0(


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

LOL... Can someone re fresh my memory what was MASH.....


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

mash was the "cootie catcher" hand game that you mix up and picked a number then another number and you lifted the flap for your "future"


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wait I thought MASH was the game you did with house, number of kids and so forth. You decide a number and counted down until your life was what was left on the paper. Anyway loved the trolls!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

That is the way we played it Pittbull girl. 

Now someone refresh my memory what is Colecovision and Burple, I sure dont remember them and it might be it never made to the midwest???


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

OH and "MEMBERS ONLY" jackets!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The version of MASH we played was to draw a square, at the tope WRITE M-A-S-H (Mansion, Apartment, Shack & House). On one side you chose who your husband (or wife) would be - usually a list of crushes, celebrities and one undesirable - like the school nerd (oh that seems so mean now - LOL) next section was occupation and the last was number of kids. A number is picked at random, say it was seven, and then every seventh item it crossed off (starting at the M) until you have only one item in each category. 

Man that was a fun game!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Carriana that sounds the same we just never used the paper square thing. We would get bored and go into detail like color of house or car.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Now someone refresh my memory what is Colecovision and Burple, I sure dont remember them and it might be it never made to the midwest???


They made it to the midwest. I grew up in St. Louis, MO. I guess that stuff was only for cool kids like me. 

Burple:








Burple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Colecovision:








ColecoVision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It was better than Atari, but before Nintendo. LOL I have every intent to buy one for my collection of old school crap someday.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> They made it to the midwest. I grew up in St. Louis, MO. I guess that stuff was only for cool kids like me.
> 
> Burple:
> 
> ...


Still have no clue.....:hammer:

I remember when Gatoraide came in bottle's like.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Carriana said:


> The version of MASH we played was to draw a square, at the tope WRITE M-A-S-H (Mansion, Apartment, Shack & House). On one side you chose who your husband (or wife) would be - usually a list of crushes, celebrities and one undesirable - like the school nerd (oh that seems so mean now - LOL) next section was occupation and the last was number of kids. A number is picked at random, say it was seven, and then every seventh item it crossed off (starting at the M) until you have only one item in each category.
> 
> Man that was a fun game!


OOHHHHH Yea. I remember now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I remeber alot of that but I never played MASH I guess that was for the cool kids cause no one played that with me.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Defeintely not for the cool kids because I know for a fact I wasn't one of 'em - LOL!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay then maybe I was too cool for that game!!!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

ok im wrong...your right...it was the paper thing I don't remember the thing im talking about name..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> ok im wrong...your right...it was the paper thing I don't remember the thing im talking about name..


I know what you were talking about though. That oragami thing. I remember those too but I can't remember what they were called either.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I remember!! I remember when we got our first microwave too---Don't know if anybody listens to country music but Brad Paisley had a song out like that. He covered stretch armstrong, parachute pants, and stuff. I laugh everytime I hear that song!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lol!! Love going down memory lane!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Did anyone else have Popples? The little stuffed animals that folded into stuff? I had one that folded into a football. Remember Cabbage Patch Kids and Garbage Pail Kids? Remember LA Gears? I remember Sheerah, Heman, and Gem.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i was born in 88 but i remember a LOT of those things and did a lot of those things when i was little.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Did anyone else have Popples? The little stuffed animals that folded into stuff? I had one that folded into a football. Remember Cabbage Patch Kids and Garbage Pail Kids? Remember LA Gears? I remember Sheerah, Heman, and Gem.


Hell yeeeah. I had a big pink popple. She's still around somewhere, packed in a box or something. And while I wasn't that into the Cabbage Patch Kids, I loved the Garbage Pail Kids. LOL! I totally had a pair of pink/white LA Gears with the little license place on them in school, back when it was still outlandish to spend $75 on a pair of shoes. And yes, I remember He-Man, She-Ra and Gem. Didn't watch Gem really, but I was all about the green tiger in He-Man. (I can't remember his name. Anybody know? I could Google it, but it'd be much more fun to talk about it here.)

You know what else? Slime! Does anybody remember when all the good toys came with a can of slime? Ninja turtles: slime. Even He-Man had this claw pit of death or something where the slime poured over him. I sometimes wonder what happened to slime. Maybe they found out it was toxic or something.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Slime was awsome. They had different colored slime in quarter machines, and I can't begin to tell you how many quarters I wasted on the stuff.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Hell yeeeah. I had a big pink popple. She's still around somewhere, packed in a box or something. And while I wasn't that into the Cabbage Patch Kids, I loved the Garbage Pail Kids. LOL! I totally had a pair of pink/white LA Gears with the little license place on them in school, back when it was still outlandish to spend $75 on a pair of shoes. And yes, I remember He-Man, She-Ra and Gem. Didn't watch Gem really, but I was all about the green tiger in He-Man. (I can't remember his name. Anybody know? I could Google it, but it'd be much more fun to talk about it here.)
> 
> You know what else? Slime! Does anybody remember when all the good toys came with a can of slime? Ninja turtles: slime. Even He-Man had this claw pit of death or something where the slime poured over him. I sometimes wonder what happened to slime. Maybe they found out it was toxic or something.


Heck yeah I remember Popples! That makes me want to go find one on eBay!

And He-Man's tiger was the Cowardly Cringer and he turned into Battle Cat!!!My cousins had the castle and all the characters and the tiger was my favorite too!

What about Voltron? And of course, Thundercats! *Snarf*


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh! I LOOOOOVED Thunder Cats! I used to rush home from school to watch em.

How about JAMS, those really loudly colored long shorts? We used to wear them with our neon colored shirts. LOL 

Speaking of neon colored shirts, how about Wham! Teehee, nothing like lusting over George Micheals for all of my early teens to only find out in my 20's that he was gay.

Oh the embarrassment!

Stephanie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Carriana said:


> And He-Man's tiger was the Cowardly Cringer and he turned into Battle Cat!!!My cousins had the castle and all the characters and the tiger was my favorite too!
> 
> What about Voltron? And of course, Thundercats! *Snarf*


Cringer! That was it! That was muh boy.

I never watched the Thundercats, but I was all about some Voltron. It would seem that I liked anime before I even realized it was anime. I watched Voltron all the time, and Unico. And can't forget Danger Mouse. (Danger Mouse wasn't anime, but still awesome.)

PDP, my parents were too poor to afford the latest fashions for moi. I do remember Starter coats and Big Dog t-shirts, but I think those were getting into the 90s.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Popples are still in stores...they made a come back about the time carebears did...SLime then gak....GREAT stuff...Cabbage patch kids are still out and Gumby and pokie..I loved gumby..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I def. remember all that we had the Ninja Turtles dom thing that had the slime machine lol man that was cool. I also owned all the trolls man those things were cool I never got into the whold cabbage patch dolls but I remember them. I owned all the carebear stuff too they were way cool when I was growing up lol this is crazy we also played MASH man I can't remember how to make one of those things for the life of me now!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, I remember slime too! I remember how it stuck to my fingers if I heald it too long and the aftertaste in my mouth when I tried to clean my fingers by sticking them in my mouth. It really stuck to my hair too. COOL! I remember JAMS! They were the shorts my older brother would actually wear once he hit puberty and had hair on his legs! HAHAHA!!!
Speaking of shotrs, remember John McEnroe in Wimbeldon and Bojrn Borg? We were glued to the set and tennis fanatics in my house and then there was Greg Louganis... *sigh!* Yet another perfectly fine specimen of a man batting for the other team... But good grief was he HOT!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Kat&Kumho said:


> ...Gumby and pokie..I loved gumby..


OMG, I remember that. Good times. :cheers:

Sw_df27, funny you should mention Care Bears. We were having an 80s discussion at the dinner table the other night, and my dad was mentioning how a group wanted Care Bears outlawed because they said that one bear's star on his belly was related to devil worship or something.

So for the girls, how about Rainbow Brite? Or Strawberry Shortcake with the toys that smelled like food? And don't forget My Little Pony. I had one that was a "sea pony" that I played with in the tub.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I def remember the toys that smelled like food and my little pony ha


What about Pound Puppies or polly pocket or gah and can't remember the name of them but they were all kinds of animals but they were little plastic toys of cats,dogs,birds,any animal and you could buy the clothes for them man I can't remember what they were called...................


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know about the last part, but I remember Pound Puppies. I had one and I played with him outside, and accidentally broke off his eyes and nose. Poor pupper. What about My Pet Monster? Anybody have one of those? The coolest part were the breakaway handcuffs.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG... I thought I was cool as sh8t for having some LA Gear. I remember Garbage Pail Kids and Pound Puppies, Care Bears. Ihad lots of Cabbage Patch kids. Don't remember too amny cartoons by the time I was 13 I was on like 3 diff. softball teams, so I was busy everynight and every weekend. My dad kept us busy so we wouldn't ge tin trouble. I do remember smurfs and the muppets.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

My Buddy and Kid Sister Dolls. I never had one, but I remember the tv commercial. 

I remember when the Disney Channel cost extra. You didn't get it with regular cable. They had the best shows on then. Mickey Mouse Club, Encyclopedia Brown, and GOOD movies all the time.

I had sooo many Care Bears it wasn't even funny. I had the books, too. 

My favorite tv show was Silver Spoons. Ricky Shroeder was this adopted kid and they had a toy train thing running through their house. I was gonna marry that man someday.

Oh, and Jolly Ranchers. They weren't the little sqaure things they are now. They were long flat rectangles.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> My Buddy and Kid Sister Dolls. I never had one, but I remember the tv commercial.
> 
> I remember when the Disney Channel cost extra. You didn't get it with regular cable. They had the best shows on then. Mickey Mouse Club, Encyclopedia Brown, and GOOD movies all the time.


I remember when my dad stole cable - that was free LOL!



> I had sooo many Care Bears it wasn't even funny. I had the books, too.


I remember my nickname WAS Care Bear (CB for short)



> Oh, and Jolly Ranchers. They weren't the little sqaure things they are now. They were long flat rectangles.


Totally remember that because we would walk 30 minutes to the store to spend our $5 allowance on candy at Bartells and occassionally I would accidentally get Fire flavored ones instead of Watermelon by accident - blech!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> My Buddy and Kid Sister Dolls. I never had one, but I remember the tv commercial.
> 
> I remember when the Disney Channel cost extra. You didn't get it with regular cable. They had the best shows on then. Mickey Mouse Club, Encyclopedia Brown, and GOOD movies all the time.
> 
> ...


Omg I remember that too. I never had cable when I was a kid. I finally got cable when I moved in with my husband at 19. Crazy I know. Grew up in a small small town and no one had cable in my neighborhood. Time have chnage they have it now. LOL

I have comcast and on demand there are episodes of Silver Spoons. I watch the Christmas episode not too long ago. When he finds the little boy (played by Joey Lawerence when he was like 5) and his family living in the cave.

Does anyone remember the show Small Wonder. It was about a family that had a little girl and she was a robot. I think her name was Vicky.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I vaguely remember Small Wonder. I don't think I watched it much, though. For some reason thinking of it reminds me of Flight of the Navigator. Here's a site for those that need to brush up on their 80s cartoons.

80's Cartoons Central - All your favorite 80s cartoons!

I'm constantly struggling to remember then name of a cartoon I watched back then. I think it was one of those Hanna Barbara cartoons. Talking cars, and motorcycles for bad guys. One of the motorcycles had a distinct way of talking/stuttering, like brum-brum-brum-pbbbbt. LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The Small Wonder theme song is in my head now.

I hated the fire flavored Jolly Ranchers.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

How about Swatch watches, Bennaton clothes, leg warmers, My Little Ponies, Strawberry Shortcake, and Teddy Rexpin and of course the Smurffs!!


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

And I forgot about Fraggel Rock..... or was that the late 70's?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Fraggle Rock was around in the 80s. I loved that show. We could never afford a Teddi Ruxpin, though.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

rofl got me singing bon jovi lol.. "you give love.. a bad name.. bad name..."


----------



## Maiviastorm (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL I have a "We are the world" record and I still have my Cabbage Patch Kid!! 

Anyone remember Gummi Bears cartoon and Gem??? I am feeling so old right now I think I need to go lay down!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

ohhh my sweet Fraggle Rock......LOL


I remember it all...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Maiviastorm said:


> LOL I have a "We are the world" record and I still have my Cabbage Patch Kid!!
> 
> Anyone remember Gummi Bears cartoon and Gem??? I am feeling so old right now I think I need to go lay down!


Oh you have to be around my age ... Yeah I remember all those the popples hugga bunch smurfs my little pony strawberry shortcake Jem sweet secrets poochie thundercats teddy roxbin don't get me started lmfao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> The Small Wonder theme song is in my head now.
> 
> I hated the fire flavored Jolly Ranchers.


Hehehehe I have small wonder on dvd ... omg what about kids n corporated ?? Anyone remember that? I was an 80's baby


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> 40. You actually played a Colecovision.
> 
> 41. You owned a pair of Vans, back when they were cool. Purple ones.
> 
> 42. You remember what a Burple was, and owned more than one flavor.


i def remember colecovision...that was like the most cutting edge technology out...and it was just two sticks on either side and a ball bouncing back and forth inbetween like ping pong...and then atari came out.....wow..compare those to like x box 360...man i feel old..lol


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> OH and "MEMBERS ONLY" jackets!!!!


my husband still has one of those. lol


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Oregon Trail, lol...Oh yeah, what about Number Munchers!!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm dissapointed that no one has mentioned the following cartoons:

Silver Hawks - not many remember that one

GI JOE - with their public announcements at the end "And knowing is half the battle", and now I'm singing the song in my head, LMFAO

and of course my favorite of all time:

TRANSFORMERS!!!!!! - More than meets the eye...










On a side note, I think they might make a Thundercats movie in 2010, here's an interesting link I found:

http://www.film.com/features/story/casting-thundercats-live-action-movie/18284309


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NesOne said:


> I'm dissapointed that no one has mentioned the following cartoons:
> 
> Silver Hawks - not many remember that one
> 
> ...


Hehehehe your a boy that's why I played with girl toys and watched girly girl cartoons well except for thunder cats hehehehe. But yeah I remember all those as well


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

What about the Apple IIe computer?? wow!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so every single one of these is me. I LOVED THE 80's. haha


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

GAK-did i spell that right? that thick stuff in a splat shape jar that u could make fart


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah GAK. too funny. I'm so old. Thanks for reminding me y'all. LMAO


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Khymer-B said:


> Oregon Trail, lol...Oh yeah, what about Number Munchers!!!


Damn skippy. Those and Odell Lake. Back when computers came in one of two colors. Shades of green or Black/White. I never made it all the way through Oregon Trail, but I was pretty good at Word Munchers (not so much Number Munchers).


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

DOes anybody remember OPERATION!!!! WHAT ABOUT MISSLE COMMAND (ATARI)????
WE used to play a game called throw up tackle. You got a football and throwit in the air who ever caught it got hit. We would play after church in our church shoes..lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've still got a copy of Missile command, I think. I still play my Atari occasionally. But I _hated_ Operation as a kid. I could never get the pencil out of his arm, and the buzz always made me jump. LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahahah yeah that crap used to scare me too the operation game! I still have a nintendo the orginal system with the running pad and gun and like 200 games I play it all the time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> What about the Apple IIe computer?? wow!!


What about the tandy 1000 lmfao and those big floppy disks :roll:


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Apple IIe's Castle Wolfenstein that took forever to load and when it finally did someone would yell "AIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!" that was on the screen and you would break your neck to get back to the computer to play.

Zork was another cool game I remember from my youth.

Nobody mentioned Laser Disc players. I remember going to a buddies house after school and watching Lethal Weapon 1 on laser disc every day for a month on his big Zenith TV. You had to unfold the front of it so it would project the picture thru big green, blue and red lights.

Or the Atari 400 or 800 with the cassette player that played games.

Don't forget about spending forever in the arcades playing Joust, Defender, Centipede, Space Invaders, Galaga, Galaxian, and Robotron 2084.

Man I am old lol.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

LOL THATS SO FUNNY ....BUT TRUE......


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Did anyone else have Popples? The little stuffed animals that folded into stuff? I had one that folded into a football. Remember Cabbage Patch Kids and Garbage Pail Kids? Remember LA Gears? I remember Sheerah, Heman, and Gem.


I REMEMBER POPPLES......LOL

I still have my bunny that rolls up into a soccer ball.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the 80's!!! You know you grew up in the 80's if your favorite Atari game is Pitfall....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Pitfall II owns Pitfall. The music was cutting edge for Atari, and there was actually an ending to the game. It ruled.

And I remember those 5" floppy disks. I'd imagine they were what gave the 3.5" floppies their name, even though the smaller disks weren't actually floppy anymore.


----------

